# ? re CDT shot for pregnant doe



## JoannaCW (Nov 29, 2008)

When I first got goats my goat mentor said she never gave her pregnant does CDT injections because it might cause abortion; instead she gave the shot to mother and kids a few days after kidding. Most of what I've read online suggests giving CDT to pregnant goats about 4 weeks before kidding and doesn't discuss the risk of abortion.
I didn't get around to researching this in a timely manner. My doe is due to kid in two and a half weeks. I have 2 questions: 

Do you give CDT to your pregnant goats? Why or why not? 

Is it too late to give her a CDT shot now? (I have the vaccine and syringes ready to go...)

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure where she got that idea as it is supposed to be given to preg does a few weeks before kidding for two reasons. One is that kidding time is stressful and the stress combined with changing diet makes it a good time for entero to rear its ugly head. So a booster ahead of kidding is a good idea.
The second reason is that it has time to give the kids a little immunity through their mother and her colostrum.
The kids are too young at a few days to make use of the vaccine themselves, so giving CDT to newborns is a waste.
Everyone I know that does CDT gives it two-four weeks before kidding. No issues. I personally give my does their CDT and Bo-Se 2-3 weeks ahead of their due dates and have never had any issues.
So yes, I would go ahead if it were me.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Great info from Emily already given but I agree & do my CD & T the same way, I try for about 3 weeks or so before kidding but sometimes am a little behind.
I'd give them their booster now.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with the above postings! I do it the exact same way


----------



## JoannaCW (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks all! One more, probably painfully obvious question: This is the first time I've had a vial of CD/T instead of prefilled syringes. The directions I see online say to use separate needles for withdrawing the medication from the vial and injecting the goat. I have single-use disposable needle-and-syringe combos--if I am always starting with a clean, just-unwrapped one of these can i use the same one for med-withdrawing and goat-sticking?


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes a clean needle every time, for drawing it out & a seperate one for injecting.
The reason is that the needle WILL be slightly dull after you've drawn up any med.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I'm lazy and I use all in one syringes needle and syringe in one package. I only use one syringe per draw and goat, I don't change needles between the bottle and the goat. But I also take shots myself and don't use separate needles, it doesn't hurt me anymore either way so I can't imagine it hurts them anymore.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

I gave my doe here booster for the year based on 2 to 3 weeks before due date of kids.

I would use one needle for one shot. Surely filling the syringe from the vial did not dull it that much! I would never contaminate the vial by using anything other than a sterile needle, but I would not waste the extra needle.

SPIKE


----------

